# Post your favorite shot



## LCLimages (Oct 7, 2014)

Per ffarl's request and a spinoff of the article posted... can you pick a single, favorite shot of yours to date?  And... GO.  I'll try, but give me a few minutes (hours) to try to decide


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 7, 2014)

Maybe this ... maybe not ...


----------



## LCLimages (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice!  I'm excited to see some replies to this, we have so much talent on this board!


----------



## limr (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm not sure about "best" - so many different criteria could be used for that - but here are three of my favorites that I am proud of for different reasons:




Day 311 - Garage by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Day 303 - Curves by limrodrigues, on Flickr

..and more recently:



rs Collage sans text by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Oct 7, 2014)

My favorite portrait:


----------



## snerd (Oct 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 7, 2014)

What a great start to this thread! Choosing one might take me a while....


----------



## SnappingShark (Oct 7, 2014)

My fave is probably this one - even though taken on automatic mode, it just makes me laugh every time I see it.
A guy under a freezing cold waterfall - after somebody told him it was warm!




Shower by jamiebrightphotography, on Flickr


----------



## murphydphoto (Oct 7, 2014)

This is my fav....





but I like this one too..


----------



## LCLimages (Oct 7, 2014)

I've kind of surprised myself by gravitating towards this image, out of all the pretty sunsets or perfectly posed newborns or smiling brides or daughters clinging to their daddies. But this is exactly something I had in my head when we set out into the woods, and that doesn't always happen.  It's hard for me to put into words... like it implies this child lives there, belongs there, and is protecting her surroundings.  The breeze hit at just the right time, and it feels like if you turned your head and blinked, she'd be gone.


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 7, 2014)

I picked this one, because I don't know if I will ever see this again...


----------



## sm4him (Oct 7, 2014)

I knew this thread was inevitable.  Now I've gotta try to figure it out. ONE single shot that is my favorite? I'm not even sure I could do that within each category--birds, landscapes, people, etc.

It's not that I'm so good that I have a lot of great shots; it's just that, conveniently, *I* really like a lot of my shots. 

Ooooh, THAT gives me an idea for another spinoff thread. I'll post a link here when I create it!!

Anyway, I gotta go start looking through my flickr feed.


----------



## paigew (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh man this is so hard. I have so many favorites. Personal work, client work...how will I pick! [emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear (Oct 7, 2014)

This will be difficult.  I might have two - one for subject and one that's a better photo, technically and artistically.  I'll see what I can find when I get home tonight.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 7, 2014)

I just can't do it.  I have to pick at least two.

This is my most recent favorite, not because it's all that great a photo, but because of the sheer joy on my niece's face, and the emotions it stirs for me, knowing the full story of it




Here Comes The Bride by sm4him, on Flickr

I'm tempted to pick a bird photo for the second, but I think instead I'd have to pick THIS one, for several reasons:
1. It's different from the kind of thing I normally shoot.
2. It was probably one of my first ever landscape shots than I really planned out and didn't just go "oh pretty scene; snap!"
3. It's the only photo of mine that has ever won the TPF POTM.




Sept20_5490editweb by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## LCLimages (Oct 7, 2014)

I love that foggy landscape.  I think that's along the lines of why I picked mine.  I love the feeling I get from it, and knowing I got something I had stuck in my head.  It's not one that's gotten a lot of likes or hits on my FB, or raves from family and friends.  But I don't think they see it or understand it like I do.  Is it "technically" my "best" shot?  No.  But technically best is different from favorite.


----------



## feg94 (Oct 7, 2014)

To date, this one. I know the positioning of her neck isn't ideal but I love how genuine her expression is.


----------



## limr (Oct 7, 2014)

Well, I couldn't even narrow it down past three!


----------



## pjaye (Oct 7, 2014)

I can't pick one.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 7, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> I can't pick one.



LOVE that fox one!


----------



## pjaye (Oct 7, 2014)

sm4him said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > I can't pick one.
> ...



Thanks Sharon. Still really upset I accidentally deleted the original so can't get it printed on canvas, but maybe I will be lucky enough to see her again one day.


----------



## paigew (Oct 7, 2014)

okay I am posting two ...
I don't think I have ONE fave...but this one is up there as far as personal work goes:



paigewilks.com-3.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr

and from client work, one of my favorite birth images:



image-106.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## TheStunch (Oct 7, 2014)

lots of nice work up here, here's my shot


----------



## ffarl (Oct 7, 2014)

Wow, this is GREAT so far!


----------



## JohnnyWrench (Oct 7, 2014)

My little dude.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Oct 7, 2014)

from personal stuff.. this one. hands down. i will probably always love this one.




lajollabeach-52 by capturedbybc, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Oct 7, 2014)

My son when he was three and a half years old...his first EVER taste of orange soda...he came into the garage studio and picked up MY can of pop, and took a drink, and I fired off a frame. He liked it! Canon EOS 20D, 50mm f/1.8 EF lens

 I have over 7,000 photo on my pBase storage site...I looked through it but was mostly paralyzed with indecision...I really do not have any true "favorites", but here are two frames that I do like a lot. Starting with the oldest, my Dad, brother, and grandfather, Columbia River salmon fishing, Brian being taught how to navigate the deep-water shipping channel route upstream by using on-shore markers. 1976, when I was 13 years old. 1958 Super Ricohflex twin-lens, Verichrome Pan film.


----------



## pjaye (Oct 7, 2014)

Sharon, I love both yours, but I absolutely adore the one of your niece. The emotion is just..... so strong.


----------



## Mr.Photo (Oct 7, 2014)

As everyone else has said, it's impossible to pick just one particular photograph.  I have several "favorites" for different reasons.  That being said, here's my favorite from a shoot I did a few days ago.




DSC_3155 by Gary C&#x27;s Photography, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him (Oct 7, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Sharon, I love both yours, but I absolutely adore the one of your niece. The emotion is just..... so strong.



Thank you, barb; it's good to know that it's strong for others as well!


----------



## CameraClicker (Oct 7, 2014)

My favourite?  I can't decide, even among those I'm willing to, or allowed to, post.  I thought about a sunset, a ship, a seagull, and settled on this


----------



## snerd (Oct 7, 2014)

CameraClicker said:


> My favourite?  I can't decide, even among those I'm willing to, or allowed to, post.  I thought about a sunset, a ship, a seagull, and settled on this
> View attachment 86116


I'm wondering what made you finally decide? Did a light just go off in your head?


  

...................


----------



## limr (Oct 7, 2014)

*groan*


Okay, so it was really a snort


----------



## CameraClicker (Oct 7, 2014)

snerd said:


> CameraClicker said:
> 
> 
> > My favourite?  I can't decide, even among those I'm willing to, or allowed to, post.  I thought about a sunset, a ship, a seagull, and settled on this
> ...


Yep!  LOL!  Didn't even have to be screwed into the socket!


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 7, 2014)

Liquid Fog by f_one_eight, on Flickr


----------



## snerd (Oct 7, 2014)

Showoff!!


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 7, 2014)

Kind of a tough choice I guess, got a few here lately that I really like for various reasons.. but if I had to pick one:




20140802 n50 193 by robbins.photo, on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 7, 2014)

snerd said:


> Showoff!!



It said pick my best!! I swear I'm not trying to show off.. it's just one of my personal favorites...


----------



## snerd (Oct 7, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > Showoff!!
> ...


Just yankin' yer chain..........


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 7, 2014)

snerd said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > snerd said:
> ...



I expect nothing less


----------



## snowbear (Oct 7, 2014)

I really can't decide; I don't think I have a number one favorite.
This is in the top ten.  It is one of the first shots I took with the D40 and one of the first I took where I was thinking about composition.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Oct 7, 2014)

This photo at Pemaquid Lighthouse, for sure. Really love the photo, it took a fair amount of work hand blending all the focus stacked exposures, and it was just one of the most amazing nights out shooting I've ever had.


----------



## BillM (Oct 7, 2014)

Just because Todd didn't use a gorilla shot I'll use one of mine lol


This is Kiki, she is the mother Gorilla at the Franklin Park Zoo in Boston MA. In this shot she is keeping a watchful eye on the baby.






The baby


----------



## 407370 (Oct 7, 2014)

OK I went with my 2 fave landscapes:

A82


 


Only BW conversion that I ever liked


 

Some of the pics in this thread are amazing.


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Oct 7, 2014)

Very dramatic!


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 7, 2014)

It's hard to choose but this one I think is my favorite..



DSC_0068 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 8, 2014)

Since most of my shots are kind of on the same level of mediocrity, I've had a difficult time choosing. Even then it's somewhat subjective depending on what kind of 'favorite' we're talking about.

This one for the reason of badassery.




And this one for reason of sentimentality. The dog in the photo recently passed away (she was only about 7 years old). My grandpa was also critically injured a few months ago when he was checking a water well. The pressure tank's bottom rusted out unbeknownst to my grandpa. It shot up and hit him on his jaw right under his nose. After reconstructing parts of his cheek bones and palate,  and a pair of new dentures, he's back to checking water wells and feeding cattle like it never happened. It was damn scary when it did, though.

My grandfather and older cowboys like him have an insane amount of toughness that I can't even describe. He was able to stay conscious, call my grandma on his cell phone (literally the only thing he said was "I think I'm in trouble"), wait for her to get there (she knew where he was), and then make the 1.5 hour drive to the nearest hospital. He's 85 years old.

It's needless to say, I am incredibly glad that I took the opportunity to get these photographs of him and Penny.


----------



## John Hunt (Oct 8, 2014)

it changes all the time but this one is my favorite at the moment.


----------



## LCLimages (Oct 8, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> Since most of my shots are kind of on the same level of mediocrity, I've had a difficult time choosing. Even then it's somewhat subjective depending on what kind of 'favorite' we're talking about.
> 
> This one for the reason of badassery.
> 
> ...


Those are both beautiful, and an amazing story of courage and strength from your grandfather!  So glad he's doing well now!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 8, 2014)

awesome stuff, the first photograph of Rex's grandfather is so badass!!

Just like Sharon, it's impossible for me to settle for anything less than two.. I don't know how you guys manage to do it , but here's my personal best (at least in my own  mind  )


----------



## ffarl (Oct 8, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> It's hard to choose but this one I think is my favorite..
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0068 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr



I can actually here the fish saying:  "Well, S#*t".


----------



## Civchic (Oct 8, 2014)

I can't pick one.  These are currently my favourites (I also can't direct post from flickr at work, so these are linkies):

june 30 002 trailhead from smokey hollow | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

and

oct 5 016 corbin bw | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## mishele (Oct 8, 2014)

That was tough. I think this is the shot I'm most proud of...



Eastern State by Mishele21, on Flickr


----------



## ffarl (Oct 8, 2014)

Goes well with your avatar!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 8, 2014)

mishele said:


> That was tough. I think this is the shot I'm most proud of...
> 
> 
> 
> Eastern State by Mishele21, on Flickr


 Why did/would you ever go in there?  Abandoned hospital?


----------



## limr (Oct 8, 2014)

Raj, it was a prison: Eastern State Penitentiary - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's now a National Historic Landmark and attracts a lot of photogs. Supposed to be haunted too  Al Capone, our most infamous gangster, was a prisoner there in 1929.


----------



## mishele (Oct 8, 2014)

limr said:


> Raj, it was a prison: Eastern State Penitentiary - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It's now a National Historic Landmark and attracts a lot of photogs. Supposed to be haunted too  Al Capone, our most infamous gangster, was a prisoner there in 1929.


Trying to have a meetup there!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 8, 2014)

limr said:


> Raj, it was a prison: Eastern State Penitentiary - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It's now a National Historic Landmark and attracts a lot of photogs. Supposed to be haunted too  Al Capone, our most infamous gangster, was a prisoner there in 1929.


Wow!! And to think people actually go in there.. 


mishele said:


> Trying to have a meetup there!


Well, you can count me out!


----------



## otherprof (Oct 8, 2014)

LCLimages said:


> Per ffarl's request and a spinoff of the article posted... can you pick a single, favorite shot of yours to date?  And... GO.  I'll try, but give me a few minutes (hours) to try to decide





LCLimages said:


> Per ffarl's request and a spinoff of the article posted... can you pick a single, favorite shot of yours to date?  And... GO.  I'll try, but give me a few minutes (hours) to try to decide


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 8, 2014)

snerd said:


> Very dramatic!



Thanks.   This was part of a sequence print I did.


----------



## BillM (Oct 8, 2014)

Great sequence Mike !!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't have one single favorite.  I have many I've rated 3 stars for various reasons.  My most recent addition to the 3-star club:


----------



## limr (Oct 8, 2014)

MSnowy, that's a fantastic set!

And I love the Grazing Herd shot, Sparky.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 8, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > That was tough. I think this is the shot I'm most proud of...
> ...


Good call - I just assumed it was the hallway to her 'special' room!


----------



## bc_steve (Oct 8, 2014)

Tough call between two of them but I think this one takes the tops.  Funny, I wasn't expecting anything particularly special when I grabbed the camera.


----------



## Rosy (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Rosy (Oct 8, 2014)

tirediron said:


> My favorite portrait:


Nice


----------



## Derrel (Oct 8, 2014)

bc_steve said:


> Tough call between two of them but I think this one takes the tops.  Funny, I wasn't expecting anything particularly special when I grabbed the camera.


  OH YEAH!!! I still remember this shot, Steve!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 8, 2014)

Rosy said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite portrait:
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 8, 2014)

ffarl said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > It's hard to choose but this one I think is my favorite..
> ...


I know right.


----------



## terri (Oct 9, 2014)

Wow - lots of great work here!!   Some I recognize but lots of new stuff, too.  

I'll post one hand-colored piece that turned out exactly as I envisioned (from an infrared negative):






And one plain old infrared image that was somewhat challenging to shoot that I've always liked:


----------



## TamiAz (Oct 9, 2014)

One of my favorites...




kiki with softball by TamiAz, on Flickr


----------



## Usul (Oct 9, 2014)

It's always dificult to choose but maybe this one



A photographer by Artem Bagaev, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 9, 2014)

Probably this or one of my stormtrooper shots:




Meow by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 9, 2014)

This one is tied:




Lens cleaner by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 9, 2014)

Another Fav:


----------



## tirediron (Oct 9, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> Another Fav:


Fan-friggin'-tastic!


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 9, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Another Fav:
> ...


Thank you. If you shoot enough you're bound to get lucky.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 9, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Gary A. said:
> ...


Funny...  that's my MO too!


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 9, 2014)

^5


----------



## bbbflash (Oct 9, 2014)

My favourite models sorry for the watermarks.
















What I do - photo


----------



## snowbear (Oct 10, 2014)

Another favorite - my first real attempt at panning.


----------



## Heather Koch (Oct 10, 2014)

I have many upon many favorite shots, but this one stick out for me.  More because its different, and I am into the focal point shots right now...


----------



## sleist (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## KenC (Oct 11, 2014)

Always hard to pick, but this is still my favorite of the "sign abstract" stuff that I do a lot of ...


----------



## krbimaging (Oct 11, 2014)

This


----------



## Amature (Oct 11, 2014)

All my work is equally crap for now. But one I like is a pic I took stumbling out the door of my favourite Irish pub(in Perth, Australia) one Saturday afternoon. I was three sheets to the wind, and I liked the mid-afternoon winter light. Unfortunately though, all I had on me to take the pic with was my phone. (It's a statue)


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 11, 2014)

It's not technically my best photo ever, but it's my favorite.




Destin Cantrell by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 13, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> It's not technically my best photo ever, but it's my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow!! How did you even manage to take it in this angle? It's almost as if you're standing below him.
Did you run inside the track when he did the jump?


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 13, 2014)

lol, I was standing below him. I was in between the jump and the landing.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 13, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> lol, I was standing below him. I was in between the jump and the landing.


We need a "shocked" button badly in TPF! I didn't really expect you were, I just figured you were lying down on the ground or something.. Man that's risky! Do they even allow that?


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 13, 2014)

Only if you know people. lol


----------



## jowensphoto (Oct 13, 2014)

Aside from pretty much every photo of my daughter...


----------



## runnah (Oct 13, 2014)

Eggfestival! by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## ffarl (Oct 13, 2014)

runnah said:


> Eggfestival! by runnah555, on Flickr



Oooooooh.    Aaaahhhh.   Very nice!


----------



## baturn (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## gsgary (Oct 13, 2014)

*Mod edit - image removed due to NSFW content*


----------



## baturn (Oct 13, 2014)

OK, your bird's better than my bird.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 13, 2014)

These are probably my two favorites at the moment.  First one is a picture of the cable car ride that goes over the Spokane Falls in downtown Spokane.  Taken at night during a photography class I took from the local art center.  I haven't altered this in Photoshop one iota other than to crop it just a bit.  I love the "painting" look of it.

Second photo is a humpback whale tale taken during our vacation in Hawaii this past March.  We saw a ton of whales on this whale watching ride but no breeches or anything.  I ended up with this photo of the dripping tail and I just love how it turned out.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 14, 2014)

[/QUOTE]
I thought mine would have been deleted by the prude's by now [emoji3]


baturn said:


> OK, your bird's better than my bird.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 14, 2014)

gsgary said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > OK, your bird's better than my bird.


Yeah, almost got me fired that one! I was browsing at the office..


----------



## gsgary (Oct 14, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > I thought mine would have been deleted by the prude's by now [emoji3]
> ...


You should have been working


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 14, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...


Been talking to my manager eh?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 14, 2014)

To date this is still my favorite.  I'm almost as proud of the planning and construction of the shot as I am of the image itself.  Neat accomplishment for a perpetual rookie... and no, other than a tiny little touchup in post this is not photoshopped.  I get accused of that a lot.


----------



## ffarl (Oct 14, 2014)

gsgary said:


> I thought mine would have been deleted by the prude's by now [emoji3]
> 
> 
> baturn said:
> ...



   Well, I'm for damn sure not going to be the one to do it.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 14, 2014)

for me it's these:




Daphnie holding Balloon by The Braineack, on Flickr




MJ Tribute Show by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 14, 2014)

One of my earlier images which I adore (converted from slide pardon me the image quality) 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCLimages (Oct 14, 2014)

Love this thread!  Some great images in it!


----------



## terri (Oct 14, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Raj_55555 said:
> ...



Yeah, well, sorry to bust up the party but we do keep posting guidelines about NSFW images, and your own situation is the reason why.       It's all fun and games until someone gets the pink slip.   I'm glad someone reported that post.


----------



## bratkinson (Oct 16, 2014)

There's always something 'magical' when shot with the 135 f2L...


----------



## Kawaracer (Oct 18, 2014)

My 3 favorites 

1.





2.






3.


----------



## ffarl (Oct 20, 2014)

Kawaracer, You can come shoot my band anytime!


----------



## Kawaracer (Oct 20, 2014)

ffarl said:


> Kawaracer, You can come shoot my band anytime!


thanks.
Well if you're planning a gig in Belgium let me know


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 20, 2014)

I don't really love anything that I've done over the last year or so, but if I were to pick a favorite, it would be this one:


----------



## ffarl (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice one Dan!


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 21, 2014)

Here are two of my fave music shots of the last few months

Dee Snider / Twisted Sister.  Not just because he is a legend, but I love his tshirt



 



F*cked up (edited name haha)


----------



## otherprof (Oct 21, 2014)

I know I'm not critical enough about my own photos, but this one, this morning, is the one.


----------



## Heather Koch (Oct 21, 2014)

These are some more of my favorites, these are in the top 5




slidesunsetlighthouse by heather.koch43, on Flickr




charsunsetlighthouse by heather.koch43, on Flickr




BIGMAC by heather.koch43, on Flickr


----------



## Just me (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't have the problem of difficult choices that most of you have, as I'm just beginning my journey in photography. Of the few images I've taken that I'm not too embarrassed to post, this one that I took on the weekend is probably my current favorite.


----------



## MikeDawson (Oct 25, 2014)

My Favorite so far.



Homeless in San Diego by dawsonphotography89, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Oct 25, 2014)

Is that taken over in the Gaslamp District - that store looks familiar.


----------



## MikeDawson (Oct 25, 2014)

Honestly don't know. It was by Jimmy Loves resturant.


----------



## RaymondP (Oct 28, 2014)

I really enjoyed all shots that have been shared in discussion . now i didn't have capture but sure when i will catch any short then put in this forum.


----------



## bribrius (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## BrickHouse (Oct 28, 2014)

This is my personal favorite. Now that I have another daughter, I hope for many more new 'favorites'.




Kitty smiles by Bolt x4, on Flickr


----------



## Forkie (Oct 28, 2014)

Not sure if I can pick a favourite, but this one took a lot of time and it wasn't easy to wrangle these folks together and was the first time I felt really confident in directing several people at once and they actually not only did what I asked, but looked like they even enjoyed it!

It was done in 4 sections and stitched together due to space constraints and lens limitations.  I couldn't have 13 people all in a line and light them properly or get them all in frame at the same time.




Last Supper by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## gsgary (Oct 29, 2014)

One from my digital days


----------

